# Udruga RODA > Rodini pravni savjeti >  jednokratna pomoć nakon 3 mjeseca bolovanja

## sanjaneo

evo uskoro će biti tri mjeseca da sam na bolovanju radi komplikacija. negdje ovdje sam pročitala da se dobije oko 3000 kuna ali to više ne mogu naći.

pa može li mi netko pomoći:

1.dobivaju li to svi ili ovisi o firmi

2.daje li to sindikat ili firma

3.moram li podnositi zahtjev

   hvala   :Heart:

----------


## Sandrij2

> evo uskoro će biti tri mjeseca da sam na bolovanju radi komplikacija. negdje ovdje sam pročitala da se dobije oko 3000 kuna ali to više ne mogu naći.
> 
> pa može li mi netko pomoći:
> 
> 1.dobivaju li to svi ili ovisi o firmi
> 
> 2.daje li to sindikat ili firma
> 
> 3.moram li podnositi zahtjev
> ...


*sanjaneo*, mislim da to ovisi o firmi i da li je to ugrađeno u kolektivni ugovor. U državnim firmama je to oko 3300kn, a znam da su neke moje prijateljice (u privatnim firmama) dobile 2500kn, neke ništa. 
To daje poslodavac, ne sindikat. 
Ja nisam morala podnositi zahtjev.

Možda već znaš, ali evo: nedavno sam čula da se i troškovi prijevoza isplaćuju dok si na bolovanju do 42 dana, pa malo vidi da ti se i to isplati.

----------


## sanjaneo

> sanjaneo prvotno napisa
> 					
> 				
> evo uskoro će biti tri mjeseca da sam na bolovanju radi komplikacija. negdje ovdje sam pročitala da se dobije oko 3000 kuna ali to više ne mogu naći.
> 
> pa može li mi netko pomoći:
> 
> 1.dobivaju li to svi ili ovisi o firmi
> 
> ...


hvala ti, raspitat ću se u firmi. a ovo za prijevoz znam jer su mi ga uplatili a ja sa bila na 100 čuda zašto. čula sam da su nekima uplaćivali i cijelo vrijeme porodiljnog ali ja nisam te sreće   :Laughing:

----------


## Tia

> Možda već znaš, ali evo: nedavno sam čula da se i troškovi prijevoza isplaćuju dok si na bolovanju do 42 dana, pa malo vidi da ti se i to isplati.


Jel to u nekom zakonu ili propisu? Ako je u kojem?
Moja firma meni skida prijevoz i ako sam na GO i BO!

----------


## diči

državne firme isplaćuju te naknade za bolovanje duže od 90 dana ali privatnici kako koji. Zakon im je dao na volju! Moj gazda kad sam podnijela molbu ne samo da mi nije dao niti kune već me još i popljuvao a kasnije i degradirao!   :Mad:

----------


## diči

Za prijevoz ne znam. Po onome koliko ja znam naknada za prijevoz se ne isplaćuje kad si na bolovanju.  Pa čak niti u državnoj službi!   :Smile:

----------


## Sandrij2

> Sandrij2 prvotno napisa
> 					
> 				
> Možda već znaš, ali evo: nedavno sam čula da se i troškovi prijevoza isplaćuju dok si na bolovanju do 42 dana, pa malo vidi da ti se i to isplati.
> 
> 
> Jel to u nekom zakonu ili propisu? Ako je u kojem?
> Moja firma meni skida prijevoz i ako sam na GO i BO!


Jeste navodno u nekom zakonu (meni rekla kolegica), ali ne znam točno u kojem. Kod nas su to počeli prakticirati pred malo. Kako sam na porodiljnom, info sam dobila od kolegice koja je bila na bolovanju i dobila naknadu za prijevoz i za te dane kad nije dolazila. Kad sam ja bila na bolovanju (prošle godine), nisam dobila za prijevoz. Inače dok smo na g.o. također nismo dobivali novac za prijevoz, ne znam kako će biti ove godine.

----------


## split

Nisam ostvarila pravo jer mi u kolektivnom ugovoru stoji da imam pravo, a pri dnu teksta piše da je to ipak "dobra volja poslodavca", a kako moj poslodavac smatra da komplikacije nisu teška bolest (ležala sam non-stop...) nisam dobila pomoć.

----------


## Tia

> Jeste navodno u nekom zakonu (meni rekla kolegica), ali ne znam točno u kojem. Kod nas su to počeli prakticirati pred malo. Kako sam na porodiljnom, info sam dobila od kolegice koja je bila na bolovanju i dobila naknadu za prijevoz i za te dane kad nije dolazila. Kad sam ja bila na bolovanju (prošle godine), nisam dobila za prijevoz. Inače dok smo na g.o. također nismo dobivali novac za prijevoz, ne znam kako će biti ove godine.


Hvalam, raspitat ću se a ako saznaš prije gdje to piše javi

----------


## ZIMA

da nije bilo ovog topica ja bi skroz zaboravila na tu naknadu a znam da postoji nešto takvo u kolektivnom ugovoru! e baš ću malo nazvat u firmu da provjerim jer sam doma ( doslovno - strogo mirovanje ) od 10.02 i vjerojatno ću biti dok ne odem na porodiljni. a ovo za prijevoz - ni kod nas se ne isplaćuje za vrijeme bolovanja i g.o. ali to mi je ok.

----------


## paid

državne firme isplaćuju oko 3360 kn, ja baš prošli tjedan dobila. radim u školi

----------


## zrinka19

ja radim u jednoj školi u Splitu i oni nemaju pojma o toj isplati

upravo sam čitala kolektivni ugovor i ne mogu naći nigdje da se to spominje

pa bi vas molila ako mi možete reći gdje to piše u kolektivnom ugovoru ili ako piše negdje drugdje, ili ako mi možete reći u kojoj školi radite, a da ste dobili novac, pa da ih ja ili tajnica nazovu

----------


## Tia

ja sam našla taj članak ali u Kolektivnom ugovoru za državne službenike i namještenike čl.48

----------


## bobaibeba

Moja firma isplaćuje bez da ih i tražiš tako da ti zavisi od firme.
A ako si u kakvom sindikatu raspitaj se i tamo jer ovaj u kojem sam ja isplaćuje i za duže bolovanjei za rođenje djeteta i dok si na porodiljnom.

----------


## Neroslava

> državne firme isplaćuju oko 3360 kn, ja baš prošli tjedan dobila. radim u školi


Ja isto radim u (osnovnoj) školi, na kompikacijama sam od 11.2. ove godine, znači taman je prošlo 3 mjeseca, pa me zanima što konkretno moram poduzeti da to dobijem? Jesi li ti pisala kakav zahtjev i kada (po isteku tih 90 dana ili prije isteka), kome i kako....? Je li to stvar škole ili sindikata? Budem nazvala pa se malo raspitala, ali draža mi je informacija iz prve ruke od nekog tko je to i dobio.
PS. Slala sam ti pp, al čini se da ti je inbox pun.
PPS. Naravno, ako još netko ima konkretnu ionformaciju, samo dajte.   :Wink:

----------


## VIPmama

ja radim u državnoj firmi i u tri trudnoće s komplikacijama, NI JEDNOM nisam dobila tu pomoć/naknadu. Rekli mi da to vrijedi za svako bolovanje *osim* za komplikacije u trudnoći   :Evil or Very Mad:

----------


## mamma san

> ja radim u državnoj firmi i u tri trudnoće s komplikacijama, NI JEDNOM nisam dobila tu pomoć/naknadu. Rekli mi da to vrijedi za svako bolovanje *osim* za komplikacije u trudnoći


na žalost, to su njihova slobodna tumačenja.  :/  S obzirom da su ipak većina ovih stvari propisana zakonom i pravilnikom poreza na dohodak, a određena prava se prate putem sindikata, savjetujem vam da ukoliko imate sindikat iza leđa tražite da se ova zakonska odredba ispoštuje. Pogotovo što ovim uvjetom "osim za komplikacije u trudnoći" je diskriminatorska.   :Mad:  
Poanta je: ili je ima ili nema. 

(moja firma nema sindikat iza leđa, ali isplaćuje ovu naknadu normalno, bez ikakvog zahtjeva radnika).

U svakom slučaju, zabilježit ćemo si ovo tumačenje. Ujedno, ako može na pp o kojoj firmi se radi.   :Smile:

----------


## Neroslava

> ja radim u državnoj firmi i u tri trudnoće s komplikacijama, NI JEDNOM nisam dobila tu pomoć/naknadu. Rekli mi da to vrijedi za svako bolovanje *osim* za komplikacije u trudnoći


No krasno. To je isto ko da vele ''vredi za sva bolovanja osim kad te skupi auto'' ili neku sličnu budalaštinu   :Rolling Eyes:  Komplikacije su samo razlog bolovanja, jednako kao strgana noga ili kajaznam, polipi na glasnicama. Bolovanje je bolovanje, imaš zdravstvenih razloga zbog kojih nemreš radit. Točka.
PS. Baš sam zvala sindikat da čujem kaj vele, i vele da nije bitan razlog bolovanja, a da se nakon isteka 3. mjeseca može obratit poslodavcu, ako se ovi ne sjete sami to uplatiti, u biti se to radi po difoltu. Eto.

----------


## kajsa

> VIPmama prvotno napisa
> 					
> 				
> ja radim u državnoj firmi i u tri trudnoće s komplikacijama, NI JEDNOM nisam dobila tu pomoć/naknadu. Rekli mi da to vrijedi za svako bolovanje *osim* za komplikacije u trudnoći  
> 
> 
> No krasno. To je isto ko da vele ''vredi za sva bolovanja osim kad te skupi auto'' ili neku sličnu budalaštinu   Komplikacije su samo razlog bolovanja, jednako kao strgana noga ili kajaznam, polipi na glasnicama. Bolovanje je bolovanje, imaš zdravstvenih razloga zbog kojih nemreš radit. Točka.
> PS. Baš sam zvala sindikat da čujem kaj vele, i vele da nije bitan razlog bolovanja, a da se nakon isteka 3. mjeseca može obratit poslodavcu, ako se ovi ne sjete sami to uplatiti, u biti se to radi po difoltu. Eto.


meni nisu uplatili po difoltu, a ja nisam znala za to pa nisam tražila.   :Evil or Very Mad:  

nedavno je u Informatoru izašlo tumačenje kolektivnog ugovora za državne službenike gdje se tumači šta je bolovanje i u kojim slučajevima se dobiva ta naknada. Tamo piše da se komplikacije u trudnoći smatraju bolovanjem i da imamo pravo na jednokratnu pomoć. Zastara potraživanja je mislim godinu dana. 
javim sutra u kojem broju je izašao članak o tome.

----------


## VIPmama

bah, znači još ne mogu niti unatrag tražiti to. a lijepa cifra bi se skupila  :/ 
btw - sindikat postoji, ali povjerenik je  :/

----------


## božana

evo samo par natuknica za tu naknadu, radi se o pomoći uslijed smanjenih prihoda zbog bolovanja, isplaćuje se nakon 90 dana neprekidnog bolovanja u jednoj kalendarskoj godini. ako ste slučajno "sretnice" da morate mirovati cijelu trudnoću, a ona vam ide kroz dvije kalendarske godine pa u svakoj imate po 90 dana bolovanja, možete dobiti i dvije pomoći. sjajno zar ne, pod uvjetom da vam je i poslodavac sjajan.

----------


## kajsa

> ja sam našla taj članak ali u Kolektivnom ugovoru za državne službenike i namještenike čl.48


tumačenje članka 48. kolektivnog ugovora za državne službenike i namještenike - INFORMATOR br. 5639 od 12.3.2008.

prepisujem dio:
''Bolovanjem se, u smislu članka 48. stavak 1. alineja 1. Kolektivnog ugovora, podrazumijeva odsutnost s posla zbog bolesti službenika ili namještenika, zbog bolesti njegovog malodobnog djeteta ili zbog *komplikacije u trudnoći*.''

----------


## ronin

isplaćuje li to škola ili ne?
da li je itko dobio tu naknadu u školi i koliko ona iznosi?

meni će sada tri mjeseca da sam na bolovanju pa bi mi stvarno koristio konkretan podatak da neka škola to doista uplati.

----------


## Tanči

Cure,ja sam već o tome pisala,al evo opet ukratko:prije osam godina sam i ja čuvala trudnoću i iako je u kolektivnom pisalo da se dobiva ta naknada,nisu mi je dali,jer trudnoća nije bolest(tako je to moj tadašnji poslodavac tumačio)Međutim,kad sam se vratila nakon skoro tri godine(zastara potraživanja iz radnog odnosa nastupa *nakon tri godine*) ponovno sam,ali sada pismeno tražila te novce s tim da sam im napisala da nek mi napismeno objasne na temelju čeka prosuđuju da moje komplikacije u trudnoći nisu bolest,a liječnik specijalista misli da jesu(jer me uputio na bolovanje) i da hoću to sve u roku od tjedan dana,prije nastupa zastare,jer da ću svoja prava inače ostvariti putem nadležnog suda.U roku tri dana lova je bila na mom tekućem,pismeno nisam ništa dobila,jer nisu mi ni mogli napisati da moj doktor pojma nema.U isto vrijeme su još dvije kolegice trebale dobiti te novce,ali nisu tražile ovako kao ja i nisu ni dobile.
Moj savjet je,ukoliko to pravo stoji u kolektivnom ugovoru da pismeno tražite poslodavca isplatu,ukoliko vas odbije pismeno tražite obrazloženje i obratite se sudu za zaštitu prava,jer vi na to imate pravo.Nisu to mali novci,zašto ih pokloniti poslodavcu,vjerujte mi neće vam nitko reći hvala,već-gle budale.

----------


## kajsa

> ....zastara potraživanja iz radnog odnosa nastupa *nakon tri godine*) .....


Tanči, daj pliz ako imaš neki link gdje ovo piše. mene zanima jer još uvijek nije prošlo 3 godine od mog bolovanja.

----------


## Sandrij2

> da li je itko dobio tu naknadu u školi i koliko ona iznosi?


Dobila sam ja prošle godine. I još dosta trudnica jesen 2007. radi u prosvjeti i sve su dobile.

----------


## ronin

je,daje i moja škola,provjerila sam  :Smile:

----------


## VIPmama

Mislim stvarno...


 :Evil or Very Mad:  
 :Evil or Very Mad:  
 :Evil or Very Mad:  

Ja sam stvarno lijepe novce pogubila

----------


## Tanči

> Tanči prvotno napisa
> 					
> 				
> ....zastara potraživanja iz radnog odnosa nastupa *nakon tri godine*) .....
> 
> 
> Tanči, daj pliz ako imaš neki link gdje ovo piše. mene zanima jer još uvijek nije prošlo 3 godine od mog bolovanja.


Na Legalis.hr imaš zakone,forum,chat,pa tamo možeš konkretne podatke naći.Ono što je bitno je da financijskla potraživanja iz radnog odnosa zasarijevaju nakon tri godine i to je 100% tako,meni se sad ne da iščitavati zakon o radu da nađem točno di to piše.Sretno   :Kiss:

----------


## AnneMary

Znači privatne firme nisu obavezne isplaćivati tu naknadu, ili jesu?
I ja sam cijelu trudnoću preležala, od 14.10.2006-14.06.2007., da li bi i ja po tome imala pravo na naknadu ako je firma isplaćuje?

----------


## Minnie

Nisu obavezne, osim ako se poslodavac nije na to obvezao nekim internim dokumentom (i privatna firma može imati svoj kolektivni, pravilnik o radu, ili neku zasebnu odluku poslodavca).

----------


## Tanči

Anna,nema veze jel firma privatna ili državna.Moja je bivša firma bila privatna,u vlasništvu stranaca sa Kajmanskog otočja   :Rolling Eyes:  (to ti je naša famozna privatizacija) ali imali smo jako dobro napravljen kolektivni ugovor,u kojem je to pravo jasno bilo napisano.I ja sam se,naravno,na to i pozvala.I to bi mi bilo polazište za zahtjev za zaštitu prava na sudu(da mi je trebalo)Ovo što ti je Minnie napisala je apsolutno točno i ti prvo provjeri kod poslodavca,da li postoji kolektivni ugovor ili pravilnik ili neki sličan dokument u kojem piše za tu isplatu.Nadalje,možeš kontaktirati sindikalnog povjerenika,ako ga imate,a možeš otići i do naše općine i tamo pitati inspektoricu rada sve što te zanima,bez ikakvog straha i obaveze.Žena je izvanredna,vrlo susretljiva i odmah ti sve može provjeriti.Zakoni se često mijenjaju,a i često pogrešno tumače,pa ako ko zna,ona sigurno zna.Jedino što je ona često na terenu,pa ju treba čekati i "loviti".

----------


## fortune

Podižem temu!
Zanima me kako se računaju tih 90 dana odnosno 3 mjeseca neprekidnog bolovanja. Da li se računaju samo radni dani ili se u ukupan zbroj uračunavaju i vikendi???
Ovaj tjedan otvaram komplikacije na kojima ću biti do otvaranja porodiljnog u studenom, pa me zanima hoću li steći pravo na jednokratnu pomoć (moja ju firma isplaćuje). Hvala.

----------


## Tia

ukupno dana bolovanja, a to obuhvaća sve dane (radne, vikende i praznike)

----------


## veda2804

[/quote]paid  	
državne firme isplaćuju oko 3360 kn, ja baš prošli tjedan dobila. radim u školi
[/quote]

Ovaj iznos sam i ja dobila (srednja škola). Neki novci mi sjeli na račun a ja sva u čudu. Kad zove mene računovođa i pita jel sam primjetila tu lovu. Ona je sama tražila te novce i mene iznenadila. Ali tako je to kad radiš u maloj sredini i svi se poznaju.

----------


## božana

visina ove potpore koja se može isplatiti neoporezivo je 2.500 kn godišnje.
može li mi netko tko je isplatio ili dobio ovu veću cifru reći gdje je ona određena?

----------


## MBee

Ja sam dobila prosječnu plaću tog trena u firmi s tim da su mi isplatili 2500kn (neoporezivi dio) a ostatak na prvoj plaći kad sam se nakon porodiljnog vratila na posao.

----------


## božana

ok, onda vi imate neki svoj pravilnik po kojem isplaćujete veću cifru od one koja je propisana, to je super.

----------

paid  	
državne firme isplaćuju oko 3360 kn, ja baš prošli tjedan dobila. radim u školi
[/quote]

Ovaj iznos sam i ja dobila (srednja škola). Neki novci mi sjeli na račun a ja sva u čudu. Kad zove mene računovođa i pita jel sam primjetila tu lovu. Ona je sama tražila te novce i mene iznenadila. Ali tako je to kad radiš u maloj sredini i svi se poznaju.[/quote]


Molim vas, neka mi netko odgovori koji je točno postupak za dobijanje te naknade. Kome treba uputiti zahtjev i što treba navesti u njemu? Hvala na pomoći!

----------


## fortune

> Molim vas, neka mi netko odgovori koji je točno postupak za dobijanje te naknade. Kome treba uputiti zahtjev i što treba navesti u njemu? Hvala na pomoći!


Znam da je pitanje postavljeno još u srpnju, ali ipak evo odgovora. U mom slučaju, zahtjev za *isplatom naknade nakon 90 dana bolovanja* podnosim u firmi u kojoj radim. Kod nas postoji obrazac za takve stvari koji samo popunim i predam. Zahtjev mogu podnijeti već 91. dan bolovanja. Da li uz to trebam priložiti još neku dokumentaciju to na žalost ne znam. Moji na poslu ionako imaju sve moje doznake za bo pa vjerujem da mi ništa drugo ne treba.

----------


## rebeca

Evo moja prija radi na dvije škole, pita na koju se mora obratiti školu?

----------


## rebeca

> evo samo par natuknica za tu naknadu, radi se o pomoći uslijed smanjenih prihoda zbog bolovanja, isplaćuje se nakon 90 dana neprekidnog bolovanja u jednoj kalendarskoj godini. ako ste slučajno "sretnice" da morate mirovati cijelu trudnoću, a ona vam ide kroz dvije kalendarske godine pa u svakoj imate po 90 dana bolovanja, možete dobiti i dvije pomoći. sjajno zar ne, pod uvjetom da vam je i poslodavac sjajan.


Da li se jednako računa komplikacije u trudnoći i porodiljnji? Mislim da li za obadvoje vrijedi isto. Recimo ako u jednoj godini te zakači 90 dana bolovanja na komplikacijama, a u drugoj 90 dana porodiljnog, ima li se pravo na naknadu?

----------


## mamma san

Ne. Bolovanje i porodiljni dopust u ovom smislu nisu izjednačeni.

----------


## rebeca

A za komplikacije u trudnoći vrijedi?

----------


## VIPmama

Meni nisu priznali (a mogla sam dva puta barem dobiti) komplikacije u trudnoći.

Cure su malo više pisale da su mi trebali priznati  :/

----------


## Indi

Nisam znala za ovo pravo. Zvala sam u računovodstvo i rekli su mi da su zaboravili na to i da je dobro što sam ih podsjetila te da će mi što prije srediti da dobijem uplatu. Napomenula mi je i za pravo na dvije isplate, ako se komplikacije protežu na dvije kalendarske godine, ali meni se ne protežu, pa ništa od toga.

Inače, meni su uplaćivali i putne troškove na početku, a dobila sam i regres.

----------


## božana

rebeca, ta naknada se ne isplaćuje za porodiljni samo za komplikacije.

----------


## mamma san

> A za komplikacije u trudnoći vrijedi?


da. radi se o bolovanju USLIJED komplikaciju u trudnoći.

----------


## rebeca

Cure hvala. Pa to je odlično, ja ću onda imati pravo na tu naknadu. Samo kad bi još netko znao gdje to piše, mislim da vrijedi i za komplikacije u  trudnoći? Jer u mojoj firmi inače ne može ništa, kad dođete nešto pitati,, to je bilo sada koma samo dok sam napravila prosijek plaća, a kamoli da ima sada dođem sa ovim, ja kao čula za naknadu. :shock:

----------


## mamma san

> Cure hvala. Pa to je odlično, ja ću onda imati pravo na tu naknadu. Samo kad bi još netko znao gdje to piše, mislim da vrijedi i za komplikacije u  trudnoći? Jer u mojoj firmi inače ne može ništa, kad dođete nešto pitati,, to je bilo sada koma samo dok sam napravila prosijek plaća, a kamoli da ima sada dođem sa ovim, ja kao čula za naknadu. :shock:


rebeca, po 3-4 put. Bolovanje je bolovanje. Neovisno da li se radi o bolovanju zbog gripe, glave, kičme, noge ili zbog komplikacija u trudnoći.

Ovo pravo definirano je odredbama Zakona i Pravilnika o Zakonu na dohodak. A primjena tog prava radnika na neoporezivu naknadu je do svake pojedinačne firme. Odnosno ponekad poslodavac ovu naknadu ne želi isplaćivati, a ponekad želi (slično kao i božićnice, regresi i sl.).

----------


## Indi

*rebeca*, ako radiš u državnoj firmi, nemaju ono što tu tebi izmišljati i slobodoumno tumačiti kolektivni ugovor kako im padne na pamet, mada se neki poslodavci ponašaju kao da trebaju dati iz vlastitog špaga, stoga budi uporna i postavi se. Ako ti što budu prigovarali da komplikacije u trudnoći nemaju pravo na navedenu naknadu, navedi točno što piše u zakonu, članka 48. na sljedećem linku: Kolektivni ugovoru za državne službenike i namještenike, te im reci da te nemaju pravo diskriminirati.
 Meni su jutros krenuli s pričom o tome da treba provjeriti kao imaju li komplikacije u trudnoći pravo, ja krenula s pričom o diskriminacijom, a oni se odmah "sjetili" da ipak može i počeli se pravdati da su kao zaboravili, što je moguće, ali onda ne spominješ provjeru, a kasnije navodiš i pravo o dvostrukoj jednokratnoj pomoći. (Dok sam iščitavala dodatni kolektivni ugovor za svoje zanimanje, saznala sam da imam pravo i na jubilarnu nagradu koju trebam dobiti ove godine, naravno, i na to su zaboravili, ali sam ih i to podsjetila  :Grin: )
Ti pripazi na to da ćeš dva puta imati na to pravo jer ti se komplikacije protežu kroz 2008. i 2009.

----------


## rebeca

*Indi*  :Love:  , da radim u državnoj firmi. Samo  ću ja to njima napomenuti. Samo ne znam hoću li moći iskoristiti i u drugoj godinu jer mi je termin 4.4, znači krajem drugog mj. otvaram porodiljni, ili početkom trećeg, zar ne?

----------


## Indi

Kako misliš samo ćeš im napomenuti?

Ženo draga, imaš sva zakonska prava na to i ne daj da te netko zafrkava za nešto što ti po tim pravima pripada, pa nisu to njihovi novci, nego državni iliti porezni, stoga se ne daj i inzistiraj na tome i ne bendaj one koji tamo rade kako ne treba i tumače zakon po svojoj volji.

Ako si nesigurna, isprintaj taj dio i nek ti im muž, prijateljica, netko ode pokazati i malo usput pokažu zube   :Grin:

----------


## rebeca

Imaš pravo, definitivno. Ja sam uvijek išla za tim da se ne svađam sa nekim, i neki dan sam išla pitati da mi se samo objasni kako su mi put obračunali. To sam smišljala 5 dana, i tako sam ljubazno pitala, a odgovor sam dobila napadački. Žena me je tako napala, kako se ja usuđujem uopće takvo nešto pitati, a oni kao meni uvijek izađu u susret. Pokušala sam joj samo objasniti da sam došla pitati, da ne znači da sam ja u pravu. Ma kakvi, ti nemaš s kim razgovarati, rekao bi čovjek da su u najmanju ruku gakultetski obrazovane, a ono ja imam duplo više škole od nje. Shvatila sam da sam kako god okrenem ja krivac, pa sam odlučila odlučno tražiti svoja prava  :Love:

----------


## Maya_78

možda ne toliko vezano uz bit teme, ali, primjerice, *u slučaju da sam na BO TOČNO 90 DANA*, dakle, ne 91 (tog mi se otvara porodiljni), da li i u tom sl. imam pravo na naknadu?

----------


## božana

da

----------


## Maya_78

hvala, mislila sam da bi i tu mogao uslijediti onaj pravni trik "90+1 dan"

----------


## božana

ako si na komplikacijama bila punih 90 dana i na porodilji krećeš 91. dan nema klika, sve je po pravilu.

----------


## Maya_78

> ako si na komplikacijama bila punih 90 dana i na porodilji krećeš 91. dan nema klika, sve je po pravilu.


tako će najvjerojatnije biti... joj, nadam se, dobro bi došlo  :Smile:

----------


## tonili

Podižem temu!
Zanima me ima li koja od vas da radi u vrtićima grada Zagreba i da je dobila ovu naknadu?
Dobivaju li to službenici grada Zagreba?

----------


## VIPmama

> Dobivaju li to službenici grada Zagreba


što podrazumijevaš pod ovim?

----------


## tonili

Ljudi koji rade u firmama zagrebačkog holdinga?

----------


## Maya_78

ovisi o kolektivnom ugovoru...

----------


## rebeca

Kako izgleda potvrda o bolovanju od doktorice, šta ste tražili? Jeli ista doznaka kao i za klasično bolovanje koju nosite na zdravstveno?

----------


## dundo

Ja sam danas pitala tetu u našem računovodstvu da li trebam pisati neki zahtjev za jednokratnu pomoć i rekla mi je da to isplaćuju onima koji su na bolovanju a ne na komplikacijama. kada sam rekla da sam i ja na bolovanju rekla je da  je to za one koji su stvarno bolesni   :Crying or Very sad:

----------


## Lili75

Cure,

jesam li dobro shvatila da se naknada za BO duže od 90 dana dobiva za komplikacije u trudnoći koje traju dulje od 90 dana,a u to razdoblje ne ulazi onih 45 dana prije poroda. 

Please molim samo potvrdu. Thanx.

----------


## Maya_78

> Ja sam danas pitala tetu u našem računovodstvu da li trebam pisati neki zahtjev za jednokratnu pomoć i rekla mi je da to isplaćuju onima koji su na bolovanju a ne na komplikacijama. kada sam rekla da sam i ja na bolovanju rekla je da  je to za one koji su stvarno bolesni


GLUPOST!
I komplikacije su bolovanje, o čemu ta teta trabunja?!?

----------


## Maya_78

> Cure,
> 
> jesam li dobro shvatila da se naknada za BO duže od 90 dana dobiva za komplikacije u trudnoći koje traju dulje od 90 dana,a u to razdoblje ne ulazi onih 45 dana prije poroda. 
> 
> Please molim samo potvrdu. Thanx.


da, onih 45 dana je rodiljni dopust

----------


## dundo

Ja sam danas kao usput pitala šta je sa mojom jednokratnom pomoći dali su se možda raspitali dal imam pravo jer je meni rečeno da imam. Žena mi je mrtva hladna rekla da ona to nije isplatila niti jednoj trudnici pa neće ni meni jer po njoj komplikacije nisu bolovanje

----------


## Maya_78

> Ja sam danas kao usput pitala šta je sa mojom jednokratnom pomoći dali su se možda raspitali dal imam pravo jer je meni rečeno da imam. Žena mi je mrtva hladna rekla da ona to nije isplatila niti jednoj trudnici pa neće ni meni jer po njoj komplikacije nisu bolovanje


ovisi gdje radiš
ako si "državna služba" odnosno firma sve je regulirano (Kol. ug.)
ako si privatna firma, e, oni mogu tumačit sve kako im paše...

----------


## dundo

radim u vrtiću koji je pod gradom nije privatni

----------


## Maya_78

ma imaš pravo, sigurno, pitaj cure koje rade u vrtićima, one će bolje znati...

----------


## Maya_78

AKO u kol.ug. imate odredbu da se za BO dulje od 90 dana isplaćuje naknada, imaš pravo;
ako nemate, nemaš odnosno, na volju si poslodavca

----------


## dundo

Isplaćuje se za bolovanje ali mene ne smatraju bolesnom pa mi neće isplatiti. Ma danas sam zvala tajnicu vrtića koja je malo pravno potkovanija od ove iz računovodstva i ona isto misli da bi meni to trebalo biti isplaćeno pa je rekla da će razgovarati sa ravnateljicom pa da nazovem za nekih tjedan dana

----------


## božana

možda ne bi bilo loše da do tada ili ti ili tajnica tražite pisano očitovanje na ova dva pitanja o kojima raspravljamo. takva tumačenja zakona daju u TEBu, gđa Marinković-Drača koja je zadužena baš za radne odnose, istina netko je napisao da ih naplaćuje parsto kn, ali ništa u usporedbi s cifrom za koju će te zakinuti kad sve zbrojiš.

----------


## Maya_78

ako je za bolovanje iznad 90 dana propisana isplata ove naknade, onda NEMA SUMNJE da imaš pravo na istu; mišljenje da komplikacije nisu BO ne stoje i subjektivno su tumačenje te tete; tražite savjet (pisani, naravno), nek ti pravnica pomogne, 100% si u pravu

----------


## znatiželjna_505

Radim u školi i 2005. sam bila na bolovanju (operacija križa) više od tri mj i bez ikakvog podnošenja zahtjeva dobila sam naknadu. No ne mogu se sjetiti u kojem periodu nakon 90 mi je ona bila uplaćena. 
15.12.2008 mi je prošlo tri mjeseca bolovanja (komplikacije). pretpostavljam da buju mi to uplatili pri izračunu sljedeće plaće što bi značilo u 01.mj 2009. pošto sad nema nikog u školi nemrem zvat i provjeriti. to tek mogu nakon nove godine. 
Jako mi je lijepo zazvučalo da bih mogla dobiti 2 naknade s obzirom da mi je sadašnji termin poroda 27. 4. što bi značilo da mi od 01.01. teće 90 dana bolovanja i da bi 01. 04 bilo 90 dana. otvorim li rodiljni dopust npr. 03.04. bi li to tak išlo u praksi, koliko se najmanje prije termina mora otvoriti rodiljni? bum i to provjerila u školi.

----------


## štrumpf

Za vas koje radite u školi... imam prijateljicu koja je trudna 13 tjedana i već je mjesec dana u bolovanju zbog komplikacija. Ima li ona pravo na 100% bolovanje tj. ima li pravo na punu plaću tijekom bolovanja ili joj se plaća umanjuje jer ona dobila nekih 80% plaće?

----------


## Drejka

*Štrumf* ima pravona 100% ali maksimalno cca 4.250,00 kn. Znači ako joj je plaća veća od tih 4.250,00 dobivat će manje (odnosno tih 4.250,00) a ako joj je plaća ispod te cifre dobivat će i dalje koliko je do sad dobivala plaću.
Hm, valjda si me skužila što želim reći  :/

----------


## linolina

Podižem ovu temu. Radim u SŠ, imamo li još uvijek pravo na povo. Ništa se ne spominje u novom kolektivnom (koji je došao taman u vroijeme mog bolovanja).

----------


## saraya

> Podižem ovu temu. Radim u SŠ, imamo li još uvijek pravo na povo. Ništa se ne spominje u novom kolektivnom (koji je došao taman u vroijeme mog bolovanja).


imamo  :Smile:  i ja sam u OŠ, baš mi je javila računovođa...samo podsjeti par dana ranije da te uvrste na platnu listu!!

----------


## spajalica

> Podižem ovu temu. Radim u SŠ, imamo li još uvijek pravo na povo. Ništa se ne spominje u novom kolektivnom (koji je došao taman u vroijeme mog bolovanja).


koliko sam ja danas cula na vijestima, ali nisam pazljivo slusala potpisan je granski ugovor sa srednjim skolama, pa pogeldaj u njemu. 
saraya ti si u osnovnoj skoli, s vama je potpisan jos ranije, ali to ne vrijedi za srednje skole.
znanost jos nije potpisala, pa za nas vrijedi temeljni.

----------


## spajalica

evo tu je vijest
http://www.nszssh.hr/novostigal.php?...peid=368&bck=1
a tu ti je ugovor, pa potrazi u njemu: http://www.nszssh.hr/pdf/Granski%20k...0primjerak.pdf

----------


## saraya

sorry, :Sad:  mislila sam da to obuhvaća i OŠ i SŠ...

----------


## linolina

Ništa nisam vidjela o tom,e  u novom granskom, ne znam jel to znači-ne. Saraya, spominje li se u vašem granskom (ako znaš, da ne kopam)?

----------


## saraya

ne znam...stvarno..trebala bih isto kopati...kažem, mene je kontaktirala škola..

----------


## spajalica

linolina jesi uopce pogledala link na granski koji sam ti dala?  :Rolling Eyes: 

clanak 27? 



> Bolovanje i naknada u slučaju bolovanja
> 
> Članak 27.
> (1) Ako je zaposlenik odsutan s rada zbog bolovanja do 42 dana pripada mu naknada plaće u 
> visini  85%  od 
> njegove  plaće  ostvarene  u  prethodna  tri  mjeseca  neposredno  prije  nego  je 
> započeo bolovanje.
> (2) Zaposleniku koji je na bolovanju zbog profesionalne bolesti ili ozljede na radu pripada 
> naknada u 100 % iznosu njegove plaće ostvarene u prethodna tri mjeseca n
> ...

----------


## linolina

Spajalica, pročitala sam granski prije, ali sam shvatila da se ovo tiče iznosa plaće u vrijeme bolovanja, a ne jednokratne naknade!

Po čemu vidiš iz ovoga da je riječ o ovoj jednokratnoj pomoći?

----------


## linolina

Uostalom, zar taj iznos nije bio jednak  za sve (nikakvih 85 posto od individualne plaće, a pogotovo ne 100 posto)?

Ne vidim da se u granskom spominje, zato pitam.

----------


## JaMajka

Te su stvari regulirane u Temeljnom kolektivnom ugovoru, čl. 59

----------


## linolina

> Te su stvari regulirane u Temeljnom kolektivnom ugovoru, čl. 59



Vidim. To je to. Samo, nisam uopće upućena, Temeljni kolektivni je vrijedio do listopada 2013. ili što?

----------


## JaMajka

Ma ne. To je važeći TKU i prema njegovim odredbama se isplaćuje ta pomoć.
Na tvom radnom mjestu će to znati, a ti ih podsjeti jer se takve stvari lako previde.

----------


## linolina

> Ma ne. To je važeći TKU i prema njegovim odredbama se isplaćuje ta pomoć.
> Na tvom radnom mjestu će to znati, a ti ih podsjeti jer se takve stvari lako previde.


JaMajka, nažalost, da mogu pitat na svom radnom  mjestu, ne bih pitala okolo (nije u pitanju previd).  :Sad:  :Sad: Očekujem da će sve pokušati da mi ne isplate, zato želim unaprijed doći s nekim dokazom. Nova sam u tom tom sektoru, pa stvarno nisam upućena. Znači, sve iz TKU-a vrijedi kao i prije? Hvala na odgovorima!

----------

